# lamotrigine



## sit (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello, I have been suffering from dr for about 4 months, I have tried several medicines, ssri, antipsychotic and none changed my dr. I went to a neurologist and he recommended me lamotrigine, I'm taking lamotrigine with venlafaxine now, I'm 25mg twice a day but I'm not feeling any difference. Can anyone tell me if it's normal? If the dose is still too low to see answers?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

In some small trails with lamotrigine 50% had a reduction in symptoms of 30% on average,-50% didn't have any effect at all. I wrote years back to the depersonalisation research unit about the doses they used and when to expect a response. I was told that a response was typically within the dose of 200-300.mg among the 50% who had one.

If depersonalisation is only a few months i would go for a more psychological approach as there might be a very good prognosis for it as there might be some flexibility to the state.https://anxietynomore.co.uk/depersonalisation_and_derealisation/


----------

